# upload sowie download sacken nach gewisser zeit ab!



## focus_supreme (29. August 2004)

hallo!
ich habe folgendes problem! 
will ich ins internet, kann ich nur eine gewisse zeit surfen! 
bin ich über die t-online-software 5.0 (ich habe isdn) eingewählt, kann ich ca 10 min ungestört mit normaler bitrate online gehn! nach dieser zeit sackt upload sowie download komplett ab! ich bin quasi nur noch zum server connectet kann aber keine seiten mehr aufbaun usw.!
da ich anfangs dachte es liegt an der software von t-online hab ich mich über dfü mal eingewählt! hier tritt das problem allerdings erst nach einer halben std auf!

ich habe windows 2000, wie gesagt isdn (extern eumex 504 usb)!

sonntags geh ich immer über eine call by call nummer ins internet! diese läuft über arcor sonntags flatrate! hier tritt aber das sogenannte problem nie auf!
woran könnte das liegen!

ich hab auch schon mit t-online telefoniert, die haben natürlich dezent alle schuld von sich gewiesen und mir versichert, dass dies an meiner isdn anlage liegen muss!

bitte helft mir!
danke

focus_supreme


----------



## zinion (1. September 2004)

Ich hatte sowas auch mal, da hat mir ein Telekom-Mitarbeiter einen guten Tipp gegeben:

Die MTU und so stimmt nciht. Falls du die nicht selbst einstellen kannst, lade dir unter http://www.voodooclub.de das Programm DFÜ-Speed runter und optimer für ISDN.

Ansonsten ist es immer gut, die Telekom-Technik anzurufen, eventuell um einen Port-Reset zu bitten, wobei das wohl nur bei DSL möglich ist, bin aber nicht sicher....weiss nicht soviel über die technischen Tiefen von ISDN und DSL auf Seiten der Vermittlungsstelle...


----------

